# Transworld Switchbacks



## Bgsmith9 (Oct 1, 2013)

I just ordered a pair on thursday, now I'm just waiting for them to come. The straps definitely looked comfy and i like how the extra plastic gets funneled into the straps instead of shooting out when you strap in.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Bgsmith9 said:


> I just ordered a pair on thursday, now I'm just waiting for them to come. The straps definitely looked comfy and i like how the extra plastic gets funneled into the straps instead of shooting out when you strap in.


You'll love em. The footbed padding is a bit hard to adjust, but you'll figure it out and you don't need to do it often.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I love my switchbacks only problem I have had with them was I forgot to put the highback all the way down and popped the whole back off. Nothing broke so that was great and I love the wing backs. I can’t wait for the C Pads to go back on sale next year along with the new straps.


----------

